# Opening weekend at CCC



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Opening weekend starts March 2. Anyone going to be there? I have plans to go on the 3. If so we'll see ya there, or lets meet up and do the dang thang!! MS Off Road is having their "Re-Do" ride that weekend but Copiah is closer for me.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone???


----------

